# ghostery



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.ghostery.com/download

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Link didn't work for me----must be a ghost!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmmmmm........

Are you sure it's not a backdoor method to get into our machines?

Guess I'll need to do some searching....interesting....


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Link didn't work for me----must be a ghost!


It worked for me....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It worked fine for me.... and it works fine for me every day too. 

It blocks tons of tracking software (it's blocking 5 dataminer sites right now in this thread) and popup ads too. Cross-browser too.

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Worked for me this time---


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok DM, I'm giving it a try. I created a restore point before I installed it just in case. So the black box in the upper right corner is every thing it is blocking? I've got a lot of stuff getting blocked, cool! Thanks, dorf dude...


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks "DM"!


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Another thread I'm late to...but Ghostery is an excellent program. Another must have that further enhances security is HTTPS Everywhere . Free, and produced in collaboration by the Electronic Frontier Foundation and the TOR Project, it blocks scripts, java, etc. Scripts can be temporarily or permanently (white listed)allowed for sites you choose.
It only works with Firefox (and there is a beta for Chrome).


----------

